
Lunar Surface Flown Apollo 11 Artifacts from the Neil Armstrong Estate - ColinWright
http://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/a11/a11ReturnedEagleArtifacts.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9015325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9015325)

